# What do you think? breed mix?



## jezzy143 (Dec 5, 2012)

I think there is a little bit of Maine **** in my Izzy.. The ears, the markings.. She's 8 months old. What do you think?























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like 100% cute to me. I don't see Maine ****. Grey or brown tabby, but no MC.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Nope. A lovely Domestic Shorthair.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The third picture belongs on a calendar. Sweet!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love brown tabbies, as my avatar indicates. What a sweet looking cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cute, but not a Maine ****.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Aw! Izzy haz Spock ears (Star Trek) like Sadie!!


----------



## jezzy143 (Dec 5, 2012)

I love her ears, which is why I though Maine ****. She's super sweet, ad as you can see a snuggler. She follows me around like a dog. =]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

